

 Ninefold – yay or nay? - sergiotapia
https://ninefold.com/

======
millioncents
Yay.

But I'm a biased Ninefold employee... There's a one month free trial, so give
it a try and see how you go. If you have any issues/queries - our support
staff will be more than happy to help.

You can find the getting started guides here:
[https://help.ninefold.com/hc/en-
us/categories/200060984-Gett...](https://help.ninefold.com/hc/en-
us/categories/200060984-Getting-Started)

